# Need help, I'm not artistic in aquatic gardening



## crazie.eddie (May 31, 2004)

Ok, I admit, I'm not artistic when it comes to aquatic gardening. My attempts of looking for low light plants with strong stems, due to a strong current, failed. I have a mess right now.

Here is what my 125 gallon tank looked like before...










This thread shows the direction of the current from the spray bars and powerheads.

I didn't like the way the plants were getting pushed around so easy from the current so I bought some and moved some around, so it looks like this..










I took out the micro swords, since they were messy when I tried do a gravel clean. Plus I figured they would be hard to move around if I decided to rescape.

I took out some other plants, since they didn't look that good and becuase they were not truly aquatic plants.

I know, it looks like crap, which is why I posted to hopefully get some help. So I was wondering if someone would like to help me out in arranging the plants, removing plants, adding more, etc.

This is a 125 gallon, low tech tank.


----------



## John P. (Apr 10, 2004)

Huge tank. You need at least 5x the plants.


----------



## h20 plant (Dec 21, 2005)

Yea I would slowly add plants making sure that you like the way it looks and to see if the plants will do fine. Like it was suggested before I would try some Java fern an more crypts. Experiment, have fun with it look at all the plants that you could grow in there then pick the ones that you like the best. You will be the one that looks at it all the time so make sure you do what you would like o see in the end.


----------



## crazie.eddie (May 31, 2004)

Yeah, that's what's going on now. I really don't like the way it looks. When I kept moving plants around, I would see some of my microsword floating around. So instead of having to worry about those guys, I decided to take them out.

I do like to look of the cabomba and the parrots feather, but they look out of place now with the thick leaved plants I have.

The reason I added them in was becuase the right side of the tank needed some plants. My angelfish were fighting alot and I think both of them liked the left side, since it had some tall plants. One angelfish would dominate the left side more and the other angelfish would look kind of lonely hiding by one of the filter intakes. So to make it more comfortable, I put some plants there. Since that side had a stronger current, I got some plants with stronger stems to withstand the current. But like I said earlier, they look like #[email protected]^*& so I was hoping to get some ideas.


----------



## Nikki (Nov 7, 2005)

I don't think the cabomba and parrot's feather look out of place; they add contrast to the other leaves. If you put in lots more plants, as they fill in, that will block some of your current.


----------



## mecgeorgeneo (Aug 12, 2005)

i think it would look more interesting if the wood in the middle was moved over a little bit. having equal space between the wood and rock on each end of the tank from the wood in the middle makes it symmetrical. a-symmetry is more interesting to look at. maybe angle the wood on the left? and more plants. good luck! hope that helps.


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

First, a disclaimer: I am not an aquascaper. I am as green at this as you are. But, my two cents worth: Try combining the wood and rocks into one feature about 40% of the way from one side - off center. Cluster the plants more, with groves of the same species. Add much more planting. And, add some fast growing stem plants like hygrophila as part of the scape, intending to remove them later and replace with plants you like better.


----------



## h20 plant (Dec 21, 2005)

yea having all plants more to one side and the other open can look good. It will give a weighted effect to the tank. But you concern about the leafs clashing would not be as big of a problem if you had more plants in the tank. You can see if this works by moving the plants you have closer together thus giving you a sampler.


----------

